# Hilfe bei Einstieg in Codesys und vorhandene Anlage benötigt



## ETM (9 Februar 2012)

Hallo

Auch wenn ich hier schon wieder mit einer Frage komme, hoffe ich auf Eure Hilfe bei diesem kleinen Projekt.

Man trat an mich heran, da ich in dieser Nachbarschaft eine Hausinstallation über Simens S7 (CPU314IFM) installiert hatte und hier angeblich eine Installation mit EIB zu bearbeiten wäre. Nachdem ich die Abdeckungen der Verteilung öffnete, entgegnete mir aber unten stehender Anblick. (Bild)

Anhang anzeigen 16642
Anhang anzeigen 16643


Meine Nachfrage nach Dokumentation/ Software wurde verneint und der damals ausführende Elektroinstallateur ist auch wohl "Geschichte". Dennoch wären die Hausbesitzer froh, wenn nach 10 Jahren doch endlich alle Stromkreise in Funktion wären und einige Verschaltungen entbehren sich jeglicher menschlicher Logik. 

Jetzt suche ich mich schon die ganze Zeit durch die Seiten von Wago um mir erst einmal den Überblick zu verschaffen, was hier begonnen wurde.
Wie bereits erwähnt, komme ich aus dem Siemens Bereich, was Steuerungen betrifft. AllenBradley geht auch noch ganz gut und diverse kleinere Gerätschaften oder Roboter. Doch mit Codesys habe ich mich bisher noch nie auseinander setzen müssen. 

Jetzt aber zu den ersten konkreten Fragen.

Da ich in der Verteilung nur 2x die Kommunikationsbaugruppen 750-309 über LON vorgefunden habe, suche ich noch die "Intelligenz" der Anlage. Der Kunde selbst kennt aber nur den mir gezeigten Schrank. Ich kann doch davon ausgehen, dass hier die übergeordnete Steuerung sicher zu finden ist???!

Davon ausgehend, dass sich hier noch die eigendliche CPU versteckt und ich sie finde  würde mich interessieren, ob ich dann ein Upload durchführen kann und mir das Programm auf mein AG zurückhole. Hiermit würde ich dann versuchen zunächst die E/A Ebene wieder zu Symbolisieren um so nach und nach wieder ein Programm zu bekommen, mit dem man arbeiten kann. 

Was brauche ich hierfür an Hard-/ und Software
Codesys oder die Wagoversion (I/O Pro) denke ich wird die Grundausstattung sein
I/O Config für die Baugruppen zu konfigurieren. Verbaut wurden lediglich die Module 750-513, 750-600 und 750-402
Einen USB Schnittstellenadapter für die 750er habe ich bereits aus einem alten Projekt (brauchte dies aber nur um Baugruppe mit OEM Programm zu parametrieren)


----------



## Serano (9 Februar 2012)

Aus dem Handbuch ( http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_dat/d030902d.pdf ) lese ich heraus, dass 

die Hausinstallation auch nur aus diesen beiden "Köpfen" bestehen kann. 



> Zur einfachen kostengünstigen Übertragung von Prozeßsignalen spiegeln Datenaustauschkoppler ihre Eingangsdaten auf die Ausgangsdaten von Koppelpartnern
> 
> Der Koppler bildet mit bestimmten Busklemmen einen Knoten, der über eine verdrillte 2-Draht-Leitung mit allen andern Knoten verbunden wird. Die Verbindung funktioniert
> auch in bestehenden LON-Netzwerken, wenn die Knotenadressen dies zulassen.
> ...



Das war auch mit google "leicht" zu finden:  http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_manu/127/m0127a1d.pdf

Ob du allerdings das jeweilige Programm der beiden Köpfe abziehen kannst vermag ich nicht zu sagen.

Se



EDIT:
TOPLON-INFO:  http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/759/ger_manu/123/m912306d.pdf


----------



## asci25 (11 Februar 2012)

Nimm meinen Rat an: Vergiss es. Du verdrödelst ein haufen Zeit und wirst eh nichts zustandebringen, weil das Programm bekommst Du am Ende eh nicht.

Mach gleich ein Angebot alles Neu zu machen. Ist Schade um die Zeit. Und viel billiger, da Haus-Installationen meist recht übersichtlich sind...


----------



## bike (11 Februar 2012)

asci25 schrieb:


> Nimm meinen Rat an: Vergiss es. Du verdrödelst ein haufen Zeit und wirst eh nichts zustandebringen, weil das Programm bekommst Du am Ende eh nicht.
> 
> Mach gleich ein Angebot alles Neu zu machen. Ist Schade um die Zeit. Und viel billiger, da Haus-Installationen meist recht übersichtlich sind...



Wow bist du klug.
Hast keine Informationen, weißt nicht was verbaut ist und auch nicht was gefordert ist.
Mit diesem Nichtwissen eine solchen klugen Rat abgeben, Respekt.


bike


----------



## asci25 (11 Februar 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Wow bist du klug.
> Hast keine Informationen, weißt nicht was verbaut ist und auch nicht was gefordert ist.
> Mit diesem Nichtwissen eine solchen klugen Rat abgeben, Respekt.
> 
> ...





ETM schrieb:


> ... der  damals ausführende Elektroinstallateur ist auch wohl "Geschichte"...
> 
> ... nach 10 Jahren doch endlich  alle Stromkreise in Funktion wären und einige Verschaltungen entbehren  sich jeglicher menschlicher Logik...
> 
> ...



Das hat nichts mit Klugheit zu tun - nur mit Erfahrung. Am Ende braucht man länger, als wenn man gleich alles neu macht. Und die Arbeitszeit ist nun mal der wesentlich teuere Anteil.

Klug ist, aus den Erfahrungen *anderer* zu lernen.


----------



## bike (12 Februar 2012)

asci25 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Klugheit zu tun - nur mit Erfahrung. Am Ende braucht man länger, als wenn man gleich alles neu macht. Und die Arbeitszeit ist nun mal der wesentlich teuere Anteil.
> 
> Klug ist, aus den Erfahrungen *anderer* zu lernen.



Stimmt, da hast du recht.

[IRONIE]Da ich ja erst seit kurzem programmiere werde ich mir deinen Tipp zu Herzen nehmen.
Ich werde alle Maschinen, die mir in Zukunft unterkommen, neu schreiben, da es sinnlos ist vorhandenes Wissen weiter zu nutzen.[/IRONIE]

Ein kleiner Hinweis von mir: es ist oft sinnvoller sich die Vorarbeit von anderen sich anzuschauen und versuchen zu verstehen.
Nicht jeder, der vorher etwas programmiert hat ist dümmer als man selbst.
Es kostet viele  Programmierer Überwindung anzuerkennen, dass andere es auch können und manchesmal sogar besser.
Es ist nicht cool zu sagen: alles Mist muss neu gemacht werden.


bike


----------



## MasterOhh (12 Februar 2012)

Da würd ich mal bei WAGO nachfragen ob man das Programm da irgendwie runter bekommt. (Ich würde da nicht drauf wetten ...) 
Wenn das nicht geht, hat sich jede Diskusion über komplett neu programmieren / Programm nur anpassen eh erledigt.


----------



## BadTaste (12 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
wenn ich das richtig lese sind zwei Lon Knoten verbaut (kann deine Bilder nicht öffnen, daher nur gelesen), weiter gehe ich mal davon aus das hier keine wirkliche intelligenz vorhanden ist, da es sich bei den Kopplern um 750-3xx handelt, welche lediglich Koppler und keine Controller sind wird hier ein simples Binding erstellt worden sein. Also solltest du das Lon netz bearbeiten wollen benötigst du im wesentlichen Lon-Works oder ein gleichwertiges Lon-Tool. Es kann natürlich sein das noch irgendwo anders eine Steuerung sitzt welche mit am LON hängt (evtl. ein 750-8xx). Aber ich würde mir überlegen ob ich Lon machen würde, das kann sehr nervenraubend sein.

viel Erfolg
Michael


----------



## asci25 (12 Februar 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Ich werde alle Maschinen, die mir in Zukunft unterkommen, neu schreiben, da es sinnlos ist vorhandenes Wissen weiter zu nutzen.



@bike: Du hast es nicht verstanden. 

   Nachdruck 
         Er hat das Programm nicht. Und es ist unwarscheinlich, das er es bekommen wird. 
   /Nachdruck

  Quizfrage: Was ist der Unterschied zu Anlagen, wo man vorhandenes Wissen weiternutzen kann?

/@bike


----------



## GLT (12 Februar 2012)

An ETM

Wenn es tatsächlich die Peer-Koppler wären (leider kann ich die Bilder nicht aufrufen) dann benötigst Du nichts weiter an Software seitens Wago - macht aber innerhalb einer Verteilung m.E. keinen Sinn.

Kannst Du den Typ nochmal prüfen?


----------



## ETM (14 Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.

In der Tat ist es so, wie gleich zu Anfang dieser Diskussion schon Serano angenommen wurde, dass lediglich 2 Koppler über LON miteinander verbunden sind und diese ihre E/A Daten untereinander spiegeln. Eine übergeordnete Steuerung gibt es nicht. Dass ich auf diese Möglichkeit nicht auch selbst gekommen und gegoogelt bin, lag daran, dass ich einfach hier mehr von der Anlage erwartet hatte als tatsächlich ist. 

Die programmierten Stromstoßfunktionen erwiesen sich als normale (Wechsel-) Schalter mit Tasthaptik als Befehlshardware. Somit ist die gesamte Installation an sich wirklich "dumm". Lediglich beim Verdrahten hat man die Möglichkeit gewisse Befehle mit den Aktoren zu verknüpfen. Auf Grund des Einsatzes von Schaltern anstelle von Tastern, ist hier auch nicht viel mehr herauszuholen. Aktoren durch verschiedene Befehlsgeräte anzusteuern fällt damit auch flach. Um die Rollladen zentral zu schalten wurde der Elektronik noch ein paar primitive Relais angehangen, so dass es wenigstens ein wenig "High Tech"- Feeling aufkommt. 

Ich konnte einige Funktionen durch Probieren in soweit dem Kundenwunsch anpassen, dass er zufrieden ist. Viel mehr ist aber auch aktuell nicht drin an Veränderungen. Hierzu müsste dann aber m.E. erst mal alle Schalter durch Taster ersetzt werden und einen übergeordnete Steuerung montiert und programmiert werden.  

Was ich jetzt nur noch heraus finden will ist, ob die Koppler von Haus aus diese Funktion zeigen, oder ob hier noch eine Konfiguration eingepielt werden muss. Aber selbst dann wird diese nur etwas Standardmäßiges vom Hersteller sein.

Nochmals Danke an alle und Gruß
Ralf

PS: Ich stimme mit der Meinung von Bike grundsätzlich überein. Ich kann auch nicht alles was mir vor die Finger kommt erstmal erneuern. Hier in diesem Fall wäre es aber dennoch eine Überlegung gewesen, denn es fehlt grundsätzlich an Allem, was eine Basis zur Übernahme bilden könnte. Keine Datenträger, keine Stromlauf oder Kabelpläne. Keine Beschriftungen, ....


----------



## WAGO (15 Februar 2012)

Hallo ETM,

man kann/konnte den Lon-Maker mit dem Wago TopLon-IF - Plugin so weit ertüchtigen das der Neuron-Chip simple Funktionen wie Stromstoßschalter und Jalousiensteuerung leisten kann. Aber grundsätzlich sind die Koppler nicht programmierbar und von Hause aus sind sie erstmal nur ein simpler Lon-Slave. Besser ist da der Einsatz von einem 750-819 oder die 750-88x.


----------

